

How Lance Armstrong Lost His Tour de France Titles - dsr12
http://keepingscore.blogs.time.com/2012/08/24/how-lance-armstrong-lost-his-tour-de-france-titles/

======
slantyyz
Some problems with the headline and the summary. Pretty bad considering it's
coming from Time.

>> Headline: How Lance Armstrong Lost His Tour de France Titles

The headline makes it sound like a foregone conclusion. He hasn't lost them
yet. While USADA says they can strip him of those titles, the cycling body and
the tournament runner haven't agreed to it yet.

>> The cyclist's decision to forfeit his titles and not contest charges by the
United States Anti-Doping Agency may be, in a sense, logical

Armstrong's comment to the effect that USADA isn't in the position to strip
him of the Tour de France titles, doesn't sound like he decided to forfeit
anything.

------
john626
This case is fascinating. I don't know much about cycling, but I tend to side
with Armstrong in this case. Will be interesting to see how it continues to
play out.

